

I fired half my team - SteliE
http://blog.close.io/i-fired-half-my-team

======
tjscanlon
Bravo to the CEO for handling it this way. It really shows how treating others
like humans and remaining compassionate no matter what the situation is
beneficial to everyone.

------
kristianp
So who got to keep their laptops?

